# feeding rats cereal?



## ratatat2 (Oct 27, 2014)

so i live in australia, and there are not many good rat products out here! i can only find one brand of rat food (nibbler pet rat and mouse food)- it contains oats, sunflower seeds, pellets. it seems pretty boring for them and Cas just eats the sunflower seeds and nothing else. so is it ok to feed them cereals that are made for humans? things like puffed wheat, cornflakes, all-bran, wheet-bix, ect? (obviously i'd steer clear of ones high in sugar!) and what are some other yummy foods that they'd like?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't think you should. It doesn't have nearly enough nutrients a rat would need. I only give my rats plain cheerios as treats.


----------



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

You can feed them things like that as treats, but not as a staple diet. You could order good food online if you were willing to pay a little more. There are also good wholesome diet mix recipes that you can make at home, but I would just spend a few extra dollars to order some better food online if I were you.


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

I agree. That isn't a good healthy diet for a rat. If you can't afford to order a high quality rat food online, then at least do a google search for making your own healthy rat food and other healthy foods that you can feed them. Please don't just take the easy way out and feed them junk. It will result in poor health and possibly early death later on.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

low sugar breakfast cereals can form part of a balanced home made mix. i feed about 20% in my mix, but they aren't any good on thete own as they are to processed, which leads to fat rats. Plus there isn't enough protien. If you have a click on my website below theta some guidance an making your own mix. Some ingredients are UK Central but if you look to make a straights based mix it is usually doable any where in the world you can find whole grains.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Unfortunately thats the problem with seed mix diets. They are like kids and will often eat only the yummy things and not the other things that are better for them. It is better to have lab blocks as they provide the nutrients they need and cant pick and choose what they want to eat. I would search online to see if you can find oxbow regal rat or harlan teklan blocks... I think mazuri is another, not sure how good it is, have not used that diet before. You can give cereals such as plain cornflakes, bran flakes, cherrios or 100 % rolled oats(not instant oatmeal) as treats and give veggies( peas,carrots, broccoli...etc) along with fruits a few times a week. But they do need a good staple diet. Hope this helps


----------



## ratatat2 (Oct 27, 2014)

ok, thanks for the info everyone! i'll order some feed online, nothing is too expensive for my little cherubs  i'll stick with the seed mix until it arrives, and give them some veggies to nibble. might use cereal to train them, they're in love with all-bran!


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

If you check on eBay, there are usually a couple of sellers there who regularly sell the Harlan Teklad blocks. I order mine from a girl called ecosandy but I think she only ships to the U.S. She's got really good prices and 100% feedback and offers different amounts and cheap shipping.


----------



## ratatat2 (Oct 27, 2014)

yeah i can't find anyone who ships to Australia, apparently customs destroys all rodent food before it can enter the country


----------



## Cera Rose (8 mo ago)

Could i feed my rat the original life cereal as a treat?


----------

